

My Clojure Toolchain: Leiningen - venantius
http://blog.venanti.us/clojure-leiningen/

======
lynndylanhurley
Hi, does Ultra work with Midje[1]?

[1] [https://github.com/marick/Midje](https://github.com/marick/Midje)

~~~
venantius
I'm not actually sure! If you give it a shot I'd love to know.

